# new mini enclosure



## ophiophagus (Jan 23, 2012)

This is sort of an experimental enclosure. Trying out a couple plants that I've not used before and I actually have been too lazy to ID. They grow locally here in cracks and suck mostly in shaded spots. Any how it's 4"x4"x5" unfortunately the clarity of the plastic is pretty crappy so the front view is not a great pic. If it grows in as well as I think it will I'm going to make a better quality box. No inhabitant yet except a couple dwarf isopods. But I think I'm going to put one of my Tityus stigmurus in it. Let me know what you think


----------

